# First pot calls



## AEast (Apr 4, 2016)

a week ago I had never turned a pot two weeks ago I hadn't used a lathe since highschool. Thanks to this forum I was able to purchase pot blanks from @Mike1950, have access to a wealth of information, and browse all the incredible turners work here. Here are the first pots I have turned on my new lathe using carbide tools. Both are finished in teak oil. I have no idea what kind of wood it is but hope to learn more about this as I go. First one sounded pretty bad but made some adjustments and I am sure that I could pull a bird in on the second (the one with stippling). 
Thanks to all of you. My journey has just begun. 
http://i1064.Rule #2/albums/u374/aeast2361/64CAA44F-DA0D-4DDC-B0A6-F14EADFF526E_zpsvboul5ks.jpg 
http://i1064.Rule #2/albums/u374/aeast2361/97C35FD0-9083-4F95-816A-75A0271BD2CE_zpsbjokxkxx.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks nice- Butternut

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rick Howard (Apr 4, 2016)

Lookin good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2016)

The rough light weight tan blanks will be butternut. The dense hard ones -persimmon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow! Off to a heck of a start!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2016)

You are on the road to no return. Have fun and soak up the knowledge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2016)

Very nicely done. I have seen pot calls that didn't like that nice that weren't firsts. great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bigdoc (May 4, 2016)

I am also a new call turner and those make me jealous. lol


----------

